
What Is the Definition of a Seed Round or an a Round? - adidash
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/10/07/what-is-the-definition-of-a-seed-round-or-an-a-round/
======
adidash
Related content from Pando - [http://pando.com/2014/10/07/what-you-label-your-
funding-roun...](http://pando.com/2014/10/07/what-you-label-your-funding-
round-matters-a-lot-less-than-how-much-you-raise-and-what-you-accomplish/)

